# [solved]emerge rp-pppoe fails, redecl. in include files

## Sumpfdrache

Hello folks,

I have problems when emerging rp-pppoe. It complains me redeclarations and previous definitons:

```

...

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc '-DRP_VERSION="3.8"' -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -D_GNU_SOURCE    '-DPPPOE_PATH="/usr/sbin/pppoe"' '-DPPPD_PATH="/usr/sbin/pppd"' '-DPLUGIN_PATH="/etc/ppp/plugins/rp-pppoe.so"' '-DPPPOE_SERVER_OPTIONS="/etc/ppp/pppoe-server-options"' -Ilibevent -I../../ppp-2.4.3 -c -o plugin/plugin.o -fPIC plugin.c

In file included from /usr/include/linux/if_pppol2tp.h:19,

                 from /usr/include/linux/if_pppox.h:26,

                 from plugin.c:55:

/usr/include/linux/in.h:26: error: redeclaration of enumerator 'IPPROTO_IP'

/usr/include/netinet/in.h:34: error: previous definition of 'IPPROTO_IP' was here

/usr/include/linux/in.h:27: error: redeclaration of enumerator 'IPPROTO_ICMP'

/usr/include/netinet/in.h:38: error: previous definition of 'IPPROTO_ICMP' was here

/usr/include/linux/in.h:28: error: redeclaration of enumerator 'IPPROTO_IGMP'

/usr/include/netinet/in.h:40: error: previous definition of 'IPPROTO_IGMP' was here

/usr/include/linux/in.h:29: error: redeclaration of enumerator 'IPPROTO_IPIP'

/usr/include/netinet/in.h:42: error: previous definition of 'IPPROTO_IPIP' was here

/usr/include/linux/in.h:30: error: redeclaration of enumerator 'IPPROTO_TCP'

/usr/include/netinet/in.h:44: error: previous definition of 'IPPROTO_TCP' was here

/usr/include/linux/in.h:31: error: redeclaration of enumerator 'IPPROTO_EGP'

/usr/include/netinet/in.h:46: error: previous definition of 'IPPROTO_EGP' was here

/usr/include/linux/in.h:32: error: redeclaration of enumerator 'IPPROTO_PUP'

/usr/include/netinet/in.h:48: error: previous definition of 'IPPROTO_PUP' was here

/usr/include/linux/in.h:33: error: redeclaration of enumerator 'IPPROTO_UDP'

/usr/include/netinet/in.h:50: error: previous definition of 'IPPROTO_UDP' was here

/usr/include/linux/in.h:34: error: redeclaration of enumerator 'IPPROTO_IDP'

/usr/include/netinet/in.h:52: error: previous definition of 'IPPROTO_IDP' was here

/usr/include/linux/in.h:36: error: redeclaration of enumerator 'IPPROTO_RSVP'

/usr/include/netinet/in.h:62: error: previous definition of 'IPPROTO_RSVP' was here

/usr/include/linux/in.h:37: error: redeclaration of enumerator 'IPPROTO_GRE'

/usr/include/netinet/in.h:64: error: previous definition of 'IPPROTO_GRE' was here

/usr/include/linux/in.h:39: error: redeclaration of enumerator 'IPPROTO_IPV6'

/usr/include/netinet/in.h:56: error: previous definition of 'IPPROTO_IPV6' was here

/usr/include/linux/in.h:41: error: redeclaration of enumerator 'IPPROTO_ESP'

/usr/include/netinet/in.h:66: error: previous definition of 'IPPROTO_ESP' was here

/usr/include/linux/in.h:42: error: redeclaration of enumerator 'IPPROTO_AH'

/usr/include/netinet/in.h:68: error: previous definition of 'IPPROTO_AH' was here

/usr/include/linux/in.h:44: error: redeclaration of enumerator 'IPPROTO_PIM'

/usr/include/netinet/in.h:80: error: previous definition of 'IPPROTO_PIM' was here

/usr/include/linux/in.h:46: error: redeclaration of enumerator 'IPPROTO_COMP'

/usr/include/netinet/in.h:82: error: previous definition of 'IPPROTO_COMP' was here

/usr/include/linux/in.h:47: error: redeclaration of enumerator 'IPPROTO_SCTP'

/usr/include/netinet/in.h:84: error: previous definition of 'IPPROTO_SCTP' was here

/usr/include/linux/in.h:50: error: redeclaration of enumerator 'IPPROTO_RAW'

/usr/include/netinet/in.h:86: error: previous definition of 'IPPROTO_RAW' was here

/usr/include/linux/in.h:52: error: redeclaration of enumerator 'IPPROTO_MAX'

/usr/include/netinet/in.h:89: error: previous definition of 'IPPROTO_MAX' was here

/usr/include/linux/in.h:56: error: redefinition of 'struct in_addr'

/usr/include/linux/in.h:116: error: redefinition of 'struct ip_mreq'

/usr/include/linux/in.h:122: error: redefinition of 'struct ip_mreqn'

/usr/include/linux/in.h:128: error: redefinition of 'struct ip_mreq_source'

/usr/include/linux/in.h:134: error: redefinition of 'struct ip_msfilter'

/usr/include/linux/in.h:147: error: redefinition of 'struct group_req'

/usr/include/linux/in.h:153: error: redefinition of 'struct group_source_req'

/usr/include/linux/in.h:160: error: redefinition of 'struct group_filter'

/usr/include/linux/in.h:173: error: redefinition of 'struct in_pktinfo'

/usr/include/linux/in.h:181: error: redefinition of 'struct sockaddr_in'

make: *** [plugin/plugin.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 *

 * ERROR: net-dialup/rp-pppoe-3.8-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2792:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/rp-pppoe-3.8-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/rp-pppoe-3.8-r2/temp/environment'.

```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.7-r1, 2.6.24-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r2 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7500 @ 2.20GHz

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 21 Feb 2008 11:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4, 2.5.1-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/layman/enlightenment /usr/local/layman/x11 /usr/local/layman/pro-audio /usr/local/layman/sunrise /usr/local/layman/kde /usr/local/layman/jmbsvicetto"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa apm asf audiofile avi bash-completion bash-completition berkdb binary-drivers bitmap-fonts browserplugin bzlib cairo cdr cli cpudetection cracklib crypt cups curl dbus dcraw dga divx dlloader dmx dri dssi dst dv dvd dvdr dvdread emerald encode esd ffmpeg flac flash fortran gdbm gif giflib gimp gimp-help gimp-print gkrellm glitz gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtkam iconv imlib ipv6 iscan isdnlog jack jackmidi jpeg jpeg2k kde ladspa lm_senors midi mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap multislot musepack mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia nvtv ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl pmu png ppp pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sane-frontends scanner session sndfile sox speex spl ssl svg tcpd theora tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts ufraw unicode vcd vorbis vst win32codecs wmf wmp wxwindows x86 xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xorg xrandr xsane xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="snd_hda_intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

[edit]

More info from /usr/src/linux/.config about ppp-configuration:

```

CONFIG_PPP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MPPE is not set

# CONFIG_PPPOE is not set

# CONFIG_PPPOL2TP is not set

```

[/edit]

Search keywords before post:emerge rp-pppoe

Does someone have an idea about how this can be solved?

Thank you for your help!

----------

## schachti

This is a known bug with linux-headers-2.6.24: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=208134.

----------

## Sumpfdrache

The workaround described in the bug solved the problem.

 *schachti wrote:*   

> This is a known bug with linux-headers-2.6.24: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=208134.

 

Das war's! Löst zwar nicht das Problem an sich, aber nach dem Workaround aus dem Bug kompilierte er durch

und ich konnte online gehen...

...Danke schachti!! 

I will ask Bugzilla before posting stupid questions... :Very Happy: 

----------

